# Story Commisions  CLOSED



## dankedonts (May 15, 2017)

Good day to you, perspective customers and window shoppers. Let’s craft a story together!

My handle is DankeDonuts, and I’m looking to put all those creative writing classes I took to use. True, I don’t have a great deal here on FurAffinity (yet). But more is coming all the time. And what I have here, I feel, is pretty good.  Check out what I have over at Userpage of dankedonuts -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


*Slots Available*

At this time I am offering *Three (3)* slots. You can reserve one by leaving me a note on my FurAffinity page. Or starting a conversation with me here on this forum.

*What I Write*
I have a lot of different kinds of stories bubbling in my head right now, and I’m still settling in on the ‘thing’ I’d most like to specialize in as a writer. With maybe a leaning towards scifi and demon-related settings.

But when I’m on your dime, my interests are whatever interests you. I can write men, women, futas, femboys, and any combination of relationship or polyamory.

*Pricing*
$5 for every  750 words, to a maximum of 7500 words in a single story or chapter. That sets a minimum word count. Meaning that after we settle on a price and payment is exchanged, if I decide that the story needs a bit more to feel done, you’ll get that extra text free of charge.

*How Do You Pay?*
Through PayPal exclusively. I’ll send you the address when we start discussing the story details.

*Who Owns What When It’s Done?*
You’ll own the content and the characters created for the story. I reserve the right to show off my work by publishing the story for free viewing in perpetuity, with proper credit given for any characters and concepts you created.

*How Long Will It Take?*
All I can tell you without knowing the story length is I have Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays free to do nothing but work on your tale. And I’ll spend part of my work commute thinking about it too, then jot stuff down when I get home.

*How Do You Know I’m Doing The Job?*
I am not currently set up for streaming, but I could grant access to a GoogleDoc or send updates via email, FurAffinity notes, or FurAffinity Forums conversations. I’ll make sure to check in at least once a week, or as often as you prefer.

*What I don’t write*
My "Will Not Do" is subject to change. But currently, I won’t do the following:

SFW
- Copyrighted characters or settings. I’ll let somebody else get the cease-and-desist letters, thanks.

NSFW
- Copyrighted characters and settings
- Scatplay, fartstuff, watersports, vomit, diapers 
- Underage
- Incest
- Bestiality, feral-on-feral
- Anything non-consensual *

(*Characters in heat or otherwise surrendering in to their own urges does not count as non-consensual)


Oh, and one more thing because it’s May…

*Special Event Sale! May 2017 Only!* 

THIS MONTH ONLY… For the remainder of *Mayternity*, I am offering a 20% discount on any story that involves pregnancy or breeding.

I think that’s about it. But if you have any other questions feel free to and ask.
-DankeDonuts


----------



## lockaboss (May 15, 2017)

can you write me a free 10 word story


----------



## dankedonts (May 15, 2017)

"I just bought the _cutest _pair of unused baby shoes."


----------



## lockaboss (May 15, 2017)

kkk lol


----------



## dankedonts (May 23, 2017)

One slot left!


----------



## lockaboss (May 23, 2017)

can you do me a 30 word story


----------



## Mary11 (May 25, 2017)

WOW. It's cool.


----------



## dankedonts (Jul 8, 2017)

Hello again. I'm back with more commission slots. Leave me a PM here or go to Userpage of dankedonuts -- Fur Affinity [dot] net to claim one.

*Slots Available: 1 (originally offered 3, 2 have been taken)*

At this time I am offering *one (1)* slots. But if you dont mind waiting, you could always start discussing an idea with me by dropping me a note in my FurAffinity page. I'd send you an offer to write your story ahead of public ally announcing more slots.

*What I Write*
I have a lot of different kinds of stories bubbling in my head right now, and I’m still settling in on the ‘thing’ I’d most like to specialize in as a writer. With maybe a leaning towards scifi and demon-related settings.

But when I’m on your dime, my interests are whatever interests you. I can write men, women, futas, femboys, and any combination of relationship or polyamory.

*Pricing*
$5 for every  750 words, to a maximum of 7500 words in a single story or chapter. That sets a minimum word count. Meaning that after we settle on a price and payment is exchanged, if I decide that the story needs a bit more to feel done, you’ll get that extra text free of charge.

*How Do You Pay?*
Through PayPal exclusively. I’ll send you the address when we start discussing the story details.

*Who Owns What When It’s Done?*
You’ll own the content and the characters created for the story. I reserve the right to show off my work by publishing the story for free viewing in perpetuity, with proper credit given for any characters and concepts you created.

*How Long Will It Take?*
All I can tell you without knowing the story length is I have Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays free to do nothing but work on your tale. And I’ll spend part of my work commute thinking about it too, then jot stuff down when I get home.

*How Do You Know I’m Doing The Job?*
I am not currently set up for streaming, but I could grant access to a GoogleDoc or send updates via email, FurAffinity notes, or FurAffinity Forums conversations. I’ll make sure to check in at least once a week, or as often as you prefer.

*What I don’t write*
My "Will Not Do" is subject to change. But currently, I won’t do the following:

SFW
- Copyrighted characters or settings. I’ll let somebody else get the cease-and-desist letters, thanks.

NSFW
- Copyrighted characters and settings
- Scatplay, fartstuff, watersports, vomit, diapers
- Underage
- Incest
- Bestiality, feral-on-feral
- Anything non-consensual *

(*Characters in heat or otherwise surrendering in to their own urges does not count as non-consensual)


Oh, and one more thing, just because…

*Special Event Sale! July 2017 Only!*

THIS MONTH ONLY… For the remainder of *July*, I am offering a 10% discount on any story that involves *transformation*. Could be magical, could be scifi, could be a natural ability of your character, be anything!

I think that’s about it. But if you have any other questions feel free to and ask.
-DankeDonuts[/B]​


----------



## dankedonts (Jul 10, 2017)

The commissions for this round have been claimed. Thanks for playing.


----------

